# September 20th NE HAVA-BLAST



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Since the other thread was to assess interest and pick a date I thought I would start the official NEW ENGLAND HAVA-BLAST (thanks megan) Thread. 

I will be doing a group e-mail with our address... and although these are the HAVS I know to be coming with their humans all others are welcome too...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love the invitation you sent us Missy.

Riley & Monte are looking forward to coming to the Hava-Blast party.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*main course food choices?*

Guys, I am being very indecisive on this... what would you all like to eat on the 20th?

I have it down to three different menus...

The Cuban Menu
Chicken and Beef and Veggie Kabobs
Rice and Black Beans and Salads

The almost Cuban Menu
Chili with Tortillas and salads

The These dogs live in America Menu
Different Pastas -- perhaps a lasagna and a penne, with chicken and broccoli
and salads...

PLEASE VOTE!!! PLEASE HELP!!! I can't decide.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well this is an easy one for me today. I’m very depressed and moody, PMS’ing reeeeally bad and Riley just rolled in someone else’s poop… I guess he figured he better learn Jaspers new trick before he shows up at the play date. I need some comfort food Pasta, Pasta, Pasta.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

some people have e-mailed and not posted...

We have one kabob vote
one chilli vote 
and one pasta vote so far...
and one anything black bean vote...

anyone else want to weigh in? there is no majority yet. 

But I have to admit after Leeann's post I just want to make her happy with all the pasta she can eat. She's had a tough day... she didn't even mention Tom Brady in this thread.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I also just made an appointment for Monte to be cut down next tuesday YIKES!!! I think I figured out how not to get shocked when picking your fur kid up, schedule a groomer to come to your house so you can watch.

Anything you decide on food will be fine with me, I will eat just about anything.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Missy, 
I wanted to explain why I disappeared from this thread. I learned that we will not be in CT that weekend, but I am sorry we will miss the fun. Havablast and thanks for doing this.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Debra, we'll have to make sure you and Moxie are around for the next one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wish I could be there. Kodi and Shelby had such a good time visiting Jasper and Cash.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
Your invitation is so cute! I wish we did not live so far away

I would love to see my Missy play with Jasper, and Cash and Casper could get crazy.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Missy I absolutely LOVED the INVITATION...SOOOOOOO CUTE and CLEVER!!! Pasta is my favorite, but anything is fine with us!! I finally got the peticure..I am really amazed on how it works and my vet and her tech had a chance to see it up front and personal yesterday when Happy and Lucky had their annual physical. It is lightweight and quiet!! I will bring it to our playdate on the 20th so you can try it!! Trish and the furry boys


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish that is so exciting about the peticure. I am amazed that so many real people are saying it is great. I can't wait to try it. thanks for bringing it. (although, not sure we will have much success with 15 havs running around...lol)


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I vote for pasta, but anything's fine with us. Can't wait!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pasta it is...I can make it all ahead of time and enjoy the pups myself. and after this post by Mochi about Chili I though better of it... LOL...read at your own risk

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5821&highlight=chilli

Leeann, I can't wait to see Monte in his puppy cut. It will be like having a puppy all over again.

Is anyone a vegetarian? I was thinking of a meat sauce lasagna and a penne with chicken and broccoli but I could make one of these with no meat if anyone was a vegetarian.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*7 DAY FORCAST!*

The 7 day forcast is in 71 and partly sunny!!! let's keep our fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to remind everyone to make sure the Hav's " butts" are photo ready as we will be sure to be taking butt shots for this months challenge


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is the cutest invitation ever, Missy. Wish Biscuit and I were not in Cali. & could join you, Jassy & Cash, & the others. Be there or be square, if you live near Missy's 'hood! ;-) Cannot wait to see the after-photos.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Sunny and 70*

for Saturday. Keep fingers and paused crossed!!!! it even looks like no rain before...so no muddy paws... yeah.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

The weather looks clear and sunny all week even in to the weekend..YEAH!!! Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Everything is crossing in this house for plenty of


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I just wanted to remind everyone to make sure the Hav's " butts" are photo ready as we will be sure to be taking butt shots for this months challenge."*

:whoo: Great idea, Missy!! Can't wait to hear about your fun time together. Sure wish I could join you all !!

Oh Leeann, I can't believe you're getting Monte cut! Hey, maybe then he'll look even more like Sammy. Cool. :biggrin1: PICS !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*still sunny and 70!!!*

with 0% percent chance of rain. see you at 1p on Saturday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

see you all tomorrow!!!! i


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HEY!!!! Yall take photos and send them to me.    
Maybe a group shot.. 

There will be too many havs in one place.. MUST HAVE CALENDAR PHOTOS.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

We're so excited to meet everyone tomorrow. Izzy can't wait to play with everybody. I'm working on get her ready for butt shots but I must say it's been so difficult to keep up with all the mats. She' blowing her coat. Does anyone that's going tomorrow have the Chris Christenson Buttercomb that is supposed to be great on mats. I'd love to give it a try before buying one. I'll bring my pedicure too. Unfortunately we haven't had much luck with it, Izzy won't let me near her nails with it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Just a few more hrs till we get to see everyone :whoo:

OK Riley & Monte are romping right now should I stop them? Or maybe it will make them sleep for the ride and be ready to go again when we get there. Well we know Riley never sits still and Monte all he wants to know is how many laps is he going to get to sit in today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Monte can sit on my lap!!! Marianne, I bet Izzy's butt is adorable. I would love to try the CC buttercomb too if anyone has one to bring for us novices to try. Can't wait to see everyone again and meet some new peeps and havs. 

We'll have balloons out- so you'll see the house...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HAVA-BLAST we did!! Missy thank you sooooo much for allowing us and all those havs to invade your house. Nothing better than getting together with great friends, good food and lots of havs running around. It was so nice seeing & meeting everyone, I'm sure my boys are not the only ones to sleep the whole way home. No rest for mom, she has to go look at some pictures now.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

HEY! If had only known this is taking place today...DH is at work and Pablo's been napping and sighing all day because I kept myself busy on the PC :ranger: so I don't die of boredom :brick: Can we get to see some awesome pics at least? Pwetty Pweeaase?!?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh my eyes are bugging looking at 153 pictures...

One of the things I was very excited about this playdate is I was going to meet Havanese Rescues Ricky Ricardo. What a happy, playful, lovable boy he is. He is so loved by all in his furever home and he is in love with them just as much.

Here is Trish with Ricky


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I had such a Hava-blast I didn't take one picture! :frusty: So I'm counting on the rest of you! It was so nice to see people and pups again and meet some new peeps and pups.

I want to thank everyone for bringing things, Michael and I have food for a week. We had 14 Havs, a poodle, and golden retriever-- and whole slew of great people. Beckett did find his way under my skirt again at first... but later decided mom was better protection as I almost stepped on him when he followed me into the house. 

Thank you everyone again for coming and helping... I think I overheard someone say, "I knew I would like the pups but what a bonus to like the people so much too." I couldn't agree more. I can't wait to see the pictures everyone.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I always manage to catch Bella running why??? Because she never stops ound: Oh wait I caught her stopping for a drink.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaayy!! So glad to hear you had a great time today. I was thinking about you and hoping I could join in. Great pics so far, Leeann. MORE pls. :biggrin1: That Bella is sweet! Awww, look at Ricky. He's so adorable!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leeann keep those pictures coming!!!!! Missy, Posh and I wish we were closer it looks a wonderful day!!! I love love love the one of Ricky Ricardo.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What is it everyone says boys are more lovable??? Well girls just dont stop that is what the problem is LOL Here is Izzy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I lied Zippy didnt stop either and Izzy was very happy to help him burn some energy, I bet these two are out like a light right now.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys need to thank Missy for the pictures tonight, she sent me home with a nice big bowl of carbs to keep me going YUMMMY thanks Missy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK the first one is kind of blurry but I had to post it because you dont get to see Monte out running very often with so much going on, he is usually too busy doing what he is doing in the second photo.

Then I think I caught Izzy giving Cash the eye's... Hey big boy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Yay Leeann!!!*

What great pictures!!! You have become quite the hav-photo-journalist. I just love the shots of Ricky, Bella and Zippy and Izzy playing. But I love, love, love the shot of Monte and the move. And or course I love the shot of Izzy making eyes at my Cash. I am pooped, but got a 2nd wind myself by indulging in one Judy's famous cookies...

and is that Jassy checking out Monte? I was sure he hid the whole time.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Leeann,

You always get the best pictures! Thanks for posting them - I love the Bella pictures!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

:whoo:eace::frusty:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Thank You Missy*

We had a great time. It was so nice to meet everyone. I loved seeing all the dogs. Izzy had a blast. I don't think she stopped for more than a few seconds all day. She's been snoozing since we left. The food was wonderful. I'm still full. Thanks for your hospitality Missy and Michael. You have a beautiful house and yard. Here's a link to my photo bucket album:
http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp29/mraymo1/Hav%20Playdate/


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*More Pictures*

Leeann - I love the pictures. Here are a few Dave took (in case you don't want to go the photo bucket). I love the one of Riley on the run (I wish it wasn't blurry). The 2nd one is Monte & Riley watching for Mommy (how dare she leav our sight :biggrin1


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Pictures*

1 - Cash and Izzy taking a break
2 - Bella, Izzy and Zippy (Is that one hav or 3?)
3 - Riley, Cash and Izzy after having a snack courtesy of Cari


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I just love playdates... even when I'm not the one going.... thanks for sharing your photos with us all. Looks like it was wonderful fun!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*A few more*

1 - Pebbles has a ball filled with treats. Izzy is just waiting for her chance to snag it.

2 - Beckett (I love Beckett he's such a snuggle bunny).

3 - Thanks for the treats. I guess Happy was full


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am loving all of the pictures. It looks like everyone (dog and people alike) had a blast!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics! Any big group shots?

Ryan


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Funny You Should Ask*



Beamer said:


> Great pics! Any big group shots?
> 
> Ryan


This is the best one I have.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wish I could have been there. Looks like you had a great day. Great photos!
You had such terrific weather, too. And Missy and Michael are wondeful hosts and their yard is a perfect Havanese playground.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Aaw, I'm so jealous. Everyone looks like they are having a blast. What fun!

Wish someone around here would have a playdate. I would but, we are in a townhouse with a teeny enclosed patio.
Anyone in the metro DC area with a yard??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!! great photos everyone. Thought I would add some names Marianne's great photo.

top row: 
Missy w/Jasper 
Lainey (non forum mem & SIL) with my hava-niece Lucy and poodle Lucky
Tova(non forum mem) w/Pebbles
Shauna (non forum mem and our trainer pet sitter) w/Cash
Judy w/Beckett

Middle row:
Bob(Trish's DH) w/Ricky Ricardo
Leanne w/Monte and Riley
Marrianne w/Izzy 
Boo w/MacGyver

Bottom Row:
Trish w/ Happy and Lucky
Cari w/Bella 
Holli w/Zippy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great Pics you guys, looks like it was a perfect playdate!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, it looks like you had a blast!! I love the pictures. What beautiful pups!!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I will post some picutres soon. I've tried to re-size without luck. I just get a black image. Once I figure it out - you'll see more pictures.

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marie, your such a tease!!!! I need more pictures everyone!!! I NEED more pictures...LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a great time for the people and the pups- I am jealous of the playdates! Thanks for doing a group pic too!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like another great playdate. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

*Here's a picture - if it works more to come*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Marie!!! Yay Riley!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

*More pictures from the NE playdate*

Fun pictures!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

And more fun!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

More fun in New England!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

So much fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh yay!!!! such great pictures Marie. thanks for posting them.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

A few more ....


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I'm lacking on labels but here are more fun pictures


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

And more havs and their friends!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*where ever forum members gather...*

Oh I wish we could all meet up on Skype and watch the fun in action...perhaps some day we will.

Everyone looks so happy, the dogs especially. And one really big golden havanese too!

Thanks for letting us peek in our your fun day.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love all the pictures!!! Riley & Monte are still sleepy heads today LOL

I am working on a video but having issues, hopefully soon I will have it up.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish just sent me some wonderful pictures of me holding Becket and then Monte. Just ignore the smirks on my face LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

A few more from Trish


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW...what great pictures!!! I am really enjoying see all the hav's and their moms and dads! THANKS TO ALL FOR TAKING THE PICTURES AND POSTING.

Sounds like you all had a great time!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

The pics are great! I'm sooo jealous  

Missy, your home looks lovely. And that yard REALLY looks like it could a third dog, quite easily.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love Love Love the pictures. Keep posting!

Did you guys try out the buttercomb? What did you think?
I ordered one but it is on back order.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*oh Leeann????*

I believe you took 153 pictures...what are you doing? working? ound:ound:

Tritia, yes as I mentioned in the other thread--once you send me your little OBRD "little booger"--- my yard (and heart) will be full. ha ha ha-- thanks for the compliment.

Marie, no one had a butter comb to bring and try out. Dying to try it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW! I've been missing out on this thread! What a FABULOUS playdate you had Missy--and what a treat to see all the cute havs and their human peeps! Your invitation was so cute and clever! It looks like everyone had a great time.:clap2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> I believe you took 153 pictures...what are you doing? working? ound:ound:


:ranger: Yup that's me today.

Hopefully I will have my video up tonight with lots of fun pictures and a few running havs.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my! Look at the fun you all had! I love the pictures. Missy it looks like you had a GREAT play day. 
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, what wonderful pics. Leeann, I am not surprised to see you down in that grass huggin on all those pups!!! I so wish I could have been there!
I am in love with that rock/water dish - Missy, is that yours?? Where did you get it??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie it is a birdbath turned water dish...LOL...we keep it a lot cleaner now. It would be hard to order on-line it weighs a ton. Check out gardening and landscaping shops, I got it at a place here called Mahoney's. Do you have them in NJ?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow! You had a very sunny Hav-playdate!!!

All those smiling faces!! Excellent!!

Isn't it brilliant how hav's make friends....and how they make us have more friends too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My computer almost went out the window on this one... for some reason I could not get the voices off the video's so I gave up and downloaded it as is. Enjoy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!! that was terrific Leeann. I am GFETE!!!! great job. such beautiful animals our babies are.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Awesome*

That is great Leeann. It sure made us smile tonight. Tickles my heart. :biggrin1:

I will figure out how to get my video on eventually. I love how you mix the video with the pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, it looks like a real fun day. I would love to have that many Havs in our area. I guess I will just have to have Cicero a party with all his little 'mutt' friends.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, I just saw the video on the HRI site, and now here. I watched it again!! It is so fabulous! You are very talented with a camera!!!

Thanks Missy, I will look in our area, we do not have that store in our area, but have lots of others. I would guess that they would have them in the spring - Your yard is absolutely gorgeous! What a lovely home you have.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much Leeann for that wonderful video..Ricky's foster mom and dad cried through it!! They were especially excited to see Ricky so happy. You captured the essence of the day with all the wonderful pups romping around so joyfully without a care in the world..except when do we EAT!!! It was a great production of love and we all appreciated your time and talent to put it together so beautifully!! A big hug to you..Trish


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in Hav Heaven with all these wonderful photos!!!!!

Missy, is that your beautiful yard? I showed my hubby and said, "Look at that big green lawn!!!! (hint hint)" and he said, "Well, yeah, it RAINS there!"

So many beautiful dogs and so many happy Hav mommas! It looks like you had good weather too.

Leanne, I love seeing you with Riley and Monte! And I see that _you _have a cute topknot too!!! :biggrin1:

What a great day! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That was awesome Leeann! :clap2: BRAVO! :clap2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann I love that video and the voice add to so much to it. Glad you left them in
:whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I'm glad I didn't find this thread until today. There were SO many great pix to enjoy and Leeann, that video is marvelous!!! Looks like an awesome time was had by all!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I'm ready for the next playdate, do we really have to wait till spring???? 

Thanks everyone for the comments on the video, I'm so glad it touched so many.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that sounds like you might be volunteering Leeann? Halloween is near...LOL I wouldn't mind getting my hands on monte, izzy and beckett again.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I loved all the pictures, and the video is fantastic! Maybe a Halloween party is in the offing?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What great photos, Marie!! I love seeing so many of the Havs and people at the event.

Leeann, first of all, what are you doing wearing MY t-shirt?? 

Just watched your video, Leeann and am teary-eyed. It is beautiful! There are so many wonderful photos and video clips that go so nicely with the song you chose. Great job and very moving!! Thank you for doing that! 

Makes me want to hop a plane and join some of you at the next one!!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I am all in favor of another get together around Halloween..I wish I had a fenced in yard!! There is nothing like playing on grass with pile of leaves to play in!! I have shared Leeann's video with my whole world and they were astounded on its production and the puppy message it delivered!! YEAH LEEANN!!! Trish


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Yeah*

:whoo:We're in. We had so much fun. We would love another one. I'd offer to do it but my yard is still a mess from our pool we put in this year. Hopefully by the Spring it will be ready for a hav playdate.:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry Marj but that was MY t-shirt, and if it was cooler I would have worn my love a dog shirt 

Ok I am going to have to check with DH, this is the time of year I become a golf widow... we are trying to set a date to go to the cape to see his mom and that is not going well. I'll check back with everyone once I get his schedule.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann, I was teasing. I didn't mean to sign you up!!! but.... I'd help.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

*Amazing Pics*

Thanks to all for the wonderful pictures, and Leeann the video was absolutely amazing. I think even Kevin was getting a little misty.. (don't tell him I told you). The song was perfect! I will post some pictures if I ever find out how to make them small enough. I mean my avatar is just a little outdated. Perhaps I can try to figure it out this weekend. I am not as computer savy as most. We had a wonderful time enjoying the fur babies and our new friends, and Beckett enjoyed being a lap warmer as usual. He and Monte will keep that base covered.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

Lets see if I can send these pictures.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Video Finally!!!!*

Let's see if this works.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Marianne, what great videos!! I love to see them all having so much fun, running about. Who is blowing the bubbles? So nice to see many diff. puppy cuts on the Havs. They look great!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Judy & Marianne more pictures & videos :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how fun Marianne. I love the 2nd video-- and the music, made me feel wistful for that day. And Judy what wonderful photos.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*More to come*



marjrc said:


> Oh Marianne, what great videos!! I love to see them all having so much fun, running about. Who is blowing the bubbles? So nice to see many diff. puppy cuts on the Havs. They look great!


My son Joshua is blowing the bubbles, he had a great time playing with all the dogs. I loved watching the videos again too. It sure makes me smile. We had so much fun. I have two more videos but I have to upload them to youtube and go thru that long process. Does anyone know why the videos look so grainy youtube? They look so clear when I view video's I downloaded right from the camcorder onto my laptop.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marianne, my video clips look pretty bad off of youtube as well. Pain in the butt! Still...... better than nothing. lol


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

I, too, would love another playdate, so be sure to count me in if it materializes.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

FANTASTIC. You captured the true essence of the day.


----------

